# Tying Tubes



## moforuss (Sep 17, 2013)

Ok,I know it is best to tie flatbands unter tension but should i tie tubes under tension.Eg stretch the tubes and then tie them off while stretched.Many thanks.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Yes

I like to use a bit of the same tube to protect them, then just use a tight constrictor knot with butchers or embroidery thread and bobs your uncle!


----------



## moforuss (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks.Job done but quite hard to do.How do you guys manage to stretch and tie at the same time.


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

I had to have my wife help me. I've seen a variety of jigs that other folks use, and plan to make one myself! To start with I'm going to see if a binder clip will hold on tight enough, and then my jig will consist simply of a board with 2 nails, and 2 binder clips! If it doesn't hold well enough then I suppse it's back to the drawing board 

-GB


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Yep a jig.

I use 2 c clamps and a template i cut out with a jigsaw but it would be possible with a drill and handsaw.

I'l draw a template out for ya if you'd like


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

Alas, the binder clips weren't strong enough . I got the magnetic pouch on my frame (woohoo!) but it's not near as clean (or as uniform) as I'd like. guess it's time to visit HF!

-GB


----------

